# gaining weight



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My market weather is 39 lbs. and was born in January. Our fair is in mid./late June. He must weigh a min. of 50 lbs at the fair. Do you think he will gain it, or should I increase the feed?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i think he will make it, i'd increase feed a little bit though, mine were born around mid jan (15) and are 37-44 lbs.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, so they are around the same weight. I was a little worried that he was behind but, I think he is ok.
Oh and sorry if there are a lot of typing errors I tryed to fix them but I have to type with 3 fingers so I'm having a little trouble


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

why are you typing with three fingers? lol, had to ask.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh ha...I dislocated one and they are all taped together...lol


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

goatnutty said:


> Oh ha...I dislocated one and they are all taped together...lol


Dang. . . ouch!!!... heal quickly!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks, I am healed now other than a permanent pop when i bend it.


----------

